# Sight pusher



## tcoker (Apr 19, 2016)

Any recommendations on a GOOD universal sight pusher? Not interested in buying 3 or 4 different sight pushers. I'd like one with multiple blocks that will actually fit multiple guns. I'm not any sort of gunsmith. I just like tinkering with my own stuff...


----------



## 660griz (Apr 20, 2016)

I would like to know too. I replaced the sites using a nylon punch(actually a nylon bolt I got at Tractor Supply). I researched for awhile but, got tired of looking and reading reviews.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 20, 2016)

A hammer and a brass punch. I am not being a smart CensoredCensoredCensored... these are the tools I reach for when replacing sights. My big fancy expensive sight pusher tool sits in the drawer. You will never get the sights out of a Springfield XD with a sight pusher...

Remember that brass work hardens, and if used many times could damage sights. Every so often you will need to anneal the brass. Do this by heating it to cherry red then quench.


----------



## jglenn (Apr 20, 2016)

used this for years.. works well and they have some additional pieces to help with sights like the XD

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...vers/p500-universal-sight-tool-prod17840.aspx

they also have a Pro model now

Brownells also carries it


----------



## Knotwild (Apr 21, 2016)

I bought the one in the link below and it has worked well for me even on really tight sights. Plus it is affordable.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handgun-Sight-Pusher-Tool-Universal-for-1911-glock-sig-springfield-and-others-/151944507684?hash=item2360993124:g:vSQAAOSwNSxU5SEu


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 22, 2016)

Knotwild said:


> I bought the one in the link below and it has worked well for me even on really tight sights. Plus it is affordable.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handgun-Sight-Pusher-Tool-Universal-for-1911-glock-sig-springfield-and-others-/151944507684?hash=item2360993124:g:vSQAAOSwNSxU5SEu



Man, I like that one.  I especially like the price.


----------



## tcoker (Apr 25, 2016)

Knotwild said:


> I bought the one in the link below and it has worked well for me even on really tight sights. Plus it is affordable.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handgun-Sight-Pusher-Tool-Universal-for-1911-glock-sig-springfield-and-others-/151944507684?hash=item2360993124:g:vSQAAOSwNSxU5SEu





I like it. The reviews are all stellar. I found it on Amazone, Friday. Now they are sold out. Sold a good bit on Ebay as well. I think I'll give it a shot.  

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Knotwild (Apr 25, 2016)

tcoker said:


> I like it. The reviews are all stellar. I found it on Amazone, Friday. Now they are sold out. Sold a good bit on Ebay as well. I think I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



You are welcome. I bought mine for a SIG 1911 that I couldn't move with a hammer and brass punch and it was a breeze. And I also used it on a SIG P938. What I liked is that it looks like quality and has the heft of quality. Some of the cheaper sight pushers I have seen appear to be made out of square tubing and bolts. Plus, I don't have the money to spend on a high dollar do it all rig that I will only use a few times. 

Good luck.


----------

